# Winchester Ammo



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I was doing a sporting clay competition today and I was doing great. I was shooting winchester AA ammo 1/18 oz 2 3/4 dram through a Beretta Semi-auto. I got to station 10 and had a dud shell. I took the remaining shell out of my gun an dlooked down the barrel, It was completely obstructed. I had to go back to my back up gun and lost High over all by 5 targets. I am pretty angry at Winchester. I have had at least 2 duds a round for about 1 month. I love winchester ammo and don't want to give them up. I will have to though. Has any one else had this problem??? Any other ammo manufactures have this problem???? :beer: Thanks


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I run into miss fires or duds with old federal as well as wins and rems. I also have a beretta semi and I got a good deal on BB feds one time and so when I shoot them I may get one bad shell for every 4 or 5 boxes I go through. The thing about them though is the fact they are getting aged and with the poor packing federal use to do for keeping them sealed and water tight I think has somthing to do with it. But that maybe what your running into is older shells.


----------

